#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-21
<airurando> tdr112:  ping
<airurando> afternoon all
<tdr112> hey airurando
<airurando> Hi tdr112
<airurando> Did you read it?
<tdr112> i did
<airurando> Is it ok?
<tdr112> a photo might be nice
<airurando> Good idea
<tdr112> a banner or some thing there are loads for the bugjam
<airurando> I'll give it a shot later
<airurando> tdr112: I found a banner but couldn't figure out how to insert it.
<airurando> Any ideas?
<tdr112> link me to the image
<tdr112> airurando: will this do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ugj09_banner_195x500_yellow_EN.png
<tdr112> like so http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/node/140
<tdr112> you have to know html not very easy for everyone
<airurando> Great stuff.
<airurando> Thanks tdr112
<tdr112> if you are doing it again here is the line you have to add <img src="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ugj09_banner_195x500_yellow_EN.png" alt="Bug jam banner" style="float:right;" />
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-22
<czajkowski> Aloha
<slashtom> good morning
<slashtom> have nice trip?
<czajkowski> just home
<slashtom> long drive?
<czajkowski> 30 hrs travelling and driving England/wales and then over to Ireland and back
<slashtom> aye, few good roads in wales
 * slashtom went to uni in aberystwyth so knows those roads well
<moylan> so did you find time to get decent irish sambo?
<czajkowski> A55 is savage
<czajkowski> down to the M56 then 55 then 4
<slashtom> savage?
<czajkowski> good
<slashtom> you avoided the M6?
<czajkowski> M56 then 6 then 5 then 4 down to batch
<czajkowski> ~*bath
<slashtom> i usually cut out the M56 and cut along the nantwich bypass
<slashtom> but probably makes little difference
<slashtom> anyway, hope you enjoyed visiting the homeland
<czajkowski> brief
<czajkowski> went to trinty capital hotel for a pot of tea
<czajkowski> catch up with the sister
<slashtom> good good
<airurando> evening
<terran> czajkowski: Were you even in the bar?!
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> literlaly up at the bar
<terran> I walked a billion miles to get there!
<terran> Searched the whole place
<terran> Definitely the same Northcote?
<terran> I went to the one on the event page
<terran> definitely the same one
<terran> It had two TVs
<terran> Like there were two of us there and we both knew what you looked like and neither of us saw you..
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> sorry
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-23
<Lmull3-ClrMstr> potato
<moylan> pot tat toe
<Sansui350A> tomato
<Lmull3-ClrMstr> onion
<VampiricPadraig> spud
<Lmull3-ClrMstr> BUTTERNUT SQUASH! D=<
<Sansui350A> I blew up ubuntu by jamming the VMware ESXi tar.gz in it.. um.. how derp'd is my server do ya think?
<Sansui350A> I seriously did this... I'm SOO afraid to reboot that wreck'd install..
<Sansui350A> though if it's hosed... ArchBang's going on it.. anyway.. thought I'd post that for the laughs
<Lmull3-ClrMstr> herrderr
<Sansui350A> all sysadmins do some dumb shite every so often... you know?
<moylan> how else do you learn?
<Sansui350A> exactly
<Sansui350A> data's safe and backed up.. and the stuff on the boot drive is being backed up 'fore I reboot it
<Sansui350A> but it was SO funny.. once it's backed up, I'mma reboot it and see if ESXi comes up on boot
<Sansui350A> lol
<moylan> last year i bought a 1.5tb drive and spent a 3-4 days transferring all my media to it only for it to die the day after everything was moved.  fun times.
<Sansui350A> moylan, Segate?
<moylan> yup.  only found it was a common problem for that make afterwards.  it just got slower and slower.
<Sansui350A> yup, Segate's aren't that safe.. too many "issues" recently
<Sansui350A> I'm cautious as to what I burn $$$ on these days
<moylan> i've been using computers for so long i have had every brand fail on me sometime.  seagate is now in my naughty box until bumped out by another drive manufacturer. :-)
 * Sansui350A likes Samsung and Hitachi
<Sansui350A> and 2.5 WD A/V Drives
<Sansui350A> but no other WD's.. unless they're older
 * Sansui350A is a biast meh'd brick though
<moylan> have a samsung netbook.  won't be buying another one soon.  didn't notice till after i bought it that / and \ are beside each other on keyboard.  unforgiveable! :-)  especially when i have windows and linux on it as that causes extra \ / confusion.
<Sansui350A> moylan, I like their F3 1TB HDD's and USED to like their CD/DVD drives.. their lappies are nice though
<Sansui350A> anyway.. off to SL
<Sansui350A> herder
<infoturtle> hello all, I'm back online again :D
<moylan> hello
<czajkowski> Aloha
<infoturtle> oh it's sweet to have internet back again but now I must rush work, this limerick UGJ venue is still unconfirmed and need to get this done now!
<ebel> yo
<infoturtle> hey ebel
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-24
<infoturtle> czajkowski, I've been waiting since Tuesday for Mark Brennan from U.l to get back to me about a venue for Limerick UGJ but no word, do you know of anyone else I should contact about this or should I cut my losses at this stage and ask miLKlabs if they'll let me host there?
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> davem: moonpie can ye ask Mark Breenan
<czajkowski> infoturtle: you could mail compsoc@skynet.ie
<infoturtle> thanks czajkowski !
<czajkowski> that will go to a few more
<infoturtle> i did, thats how he got onto me
<infoturtle> right, I'll do it again as I replied to an email he sent back to one I sent the compsoc email
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> ok
<infoturtle> I've to keep switching between windows and ubuntu to get my work done so I'll be back on in a while and let y'all know of any news on this
<czajkowski> grand
<czajkowski> fagan: ever heard of spell check :)
<fagan> czajkowski: nope
 * czajkowski hands fagan a '  for his blog post 
<fagan> :)
<czajkowski> fagan: reading your blog post is hard as it's full of errors and looks really bad
<czajkowski> if you want your employer to take your seriously perhaps writing in correct english might be better
<fagan> czajkowski: well I did both in 10 minutes they are just notes
<fagan> since I need to hand them in all fix all the errors then
<czajkowski> fagan: take more time so and do it properly :) it reads really badly dude
<fagan> yeah I know
<czajkowski> If I blogged like that where I work I'd be out of a job :)
<fagan> czajkowski: well good job im not getting paid to blog
<fagan> :P
<czajkowski> fagan: as usual you miss the point.
<Pendulum> fagan: I looked at that post and thought "embarrassing"
<fagan> czajkowski, Pendulum fixed
<Pendulum> If I don't have time to at least spellcheck, I don't think I have time to post to a blog, especially one syndicated on something such as planet.ubuntu.com
<Pendulum> because for some people that's their first impression of you
<fagan> Pendulum: I have been on post for nearly a year now
<fagan> anyway fixed
<fagan> and a meeting to get to I think
<Pendulum> fagan: not everyone has been reading for a year. My point is mostly just that you've used your blog to look for a job in the past and if I was looking for someone for a job, I'd certainly pass by anyone who was so sloppy about what they put out publicly
<fagan> Cool I get it
<VampiricPadraig> hi #ubuntu-ie
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-25
<infoturtle> progress!!!
<fagan> morning all
<airurando> morning fagan
<czajkowski> morning
<airurando> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> airurando: howdy doody
<czajkowski> davem: you alive ?
<davem> yup, in work
<czajkowski> davem: can you poke mark brenan to answer a mail please :D
<davem> not really, all I can do is drop him an IM
<davem> *cough*on the other side of the country*cough*
<czajkowski> *cough*
<czajkowski> fine
<czajkowski> *cough*
<czajkowski> :D
<davem> I've sent the IM anyway
<czajkowski> he's not answeing mails from infoturtle about an event
<czajkowski> davem: thanks
<airurando> hey infoturtle,  what was the 'progress ' about last night?
<infoturtle> hey airurando, I was drunk and also wanted to see if someone was online
<infoturtle> Mark got back to me about the venue
<infoturtle> and I to him so we could be nearing confirmation
<airurando> great stuff
<airurando> :)
<infoturtle> at an odd 2:30 a.m. too
<airurando> little old me hit the hay at 10:30 last night.
 * airurando is getting to old for shift work :)
<infoturtle> ha ha, shift work is though anyway tho, I was up till like 5 playing games and drinking, more drinking than games to be fair but the combo was there
<airurando> Happy Friday afternoon everyone!
<czajkowski>  whoo fridat
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> friday
<czajkowski> and I'm buying a car
<czajkowski> good day
<airurando> ohhhh. what kind?
<ebel> yay!
<ebel> czajkowski: oh nice!
<ebel> czajkowski: FYI remember to keep up to date w.r.t. tax/insurance/etc. The UK cameras can spot you. Tisn't like here. Or talk to slashtom w.r.t. things to know
<ebel> czajkowski: you sick of getting busses? :P
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> :)
<airurando> enjoy the car czajkowski
<slashtom> enjoy, and remember that if you're driving on a foreign licence you must always carry it when driving
<czajkowski> always in my wallet
<ebel> lovely weather for a friday afternoon aswell
<czajkowski> yup
 * slashtom is thinking of riding to the Slieve Bloom Hills tomorrow
<czajkowski> oh pretty
<mokmeister> evening all
<moylan> hi
<mokmeister> hi moylan, enjoying the nice weather? What a way to start the weekend, eh? :D
<moylan> well as a real nerd i shun the outdoors and am planning to rpg ad&d this weekend :-D
<mokmeister> Never really got into ad&d myself. Did a bit of CoC and MERP and stuff. Long time ago, still got all the bits up in the attic!
<moylan> it's more an older nerd thing.  young gamers have their xbox/ps3. after that you have the pc gamers and then they go old school and go ad&d.  at least that's how most of the gamers i know go.
<mokmeister> Went the other way myself!
<mokmeister> Started with RPGs and board wargames etc
<mokmeister> then graduated onto PC gaming
<mokmeister> got sick of the upgrade cycle thing, so got a XBox
<mokmeister> 360, that's all I mostly play these days
<moylan> age?
<mokmeister> Don't ask!
<mokmeister> too old!
<moylan> that old!  40 myself
<mokmeister> It's my birthday this weekend
<moylan> ouch!
<mokmeister> ah, sure that's where I'm heading too!
<mokmeister> Not quite there yet! ;)
<mokmeister> I dunno, just really feel the whole age thing this year
<mokmeister> I was supposed to meet up with the mates for Paddy's on the lash and work commitments dictated otherwise, I don't think that helped! Too responsible these days! ;)
<moylan> there's also the complicated simple game argument.  that people play simpler games when they are under stress or have little time
<mokmeister> I duuno, I find Hearts of Iron on the PC a great game. Can be a bit frustrating through wine, but still a great game to get lost in. It does take a lot of time though, so probably haven't played it in about a year or so
<mokmeister> I suppose that supports your argument re complicated / simple! ;)
<moylan> perhaps.  but when you are young you can invest hours in getting a game to work and then more hours into learning it.  when you are older you have less free time so you have to find games that you can jump into quickly.
<moylan> i used to play simcity for hours but now i jump in and start a city.  build for 1-2 hours and then save till the next time i 1-2 hours.
<mokmeister> Ah, yes, youth is wasted on the young! If only I had the time I used to have!
<moylan> i'd waste it all over again :-)
<mokmeister> (I'd do it all again!)
<mokmeister> heehee, indeed
<moylan> i do know 1-2 older gamers with xboxes.  they usually buy them for 1-2 specific games but never use them online.
<mokmeister> Use mine online quite a bit.
<mokmeister> Battlefield BC2
<mokmeister> Great game
<mokmeister> Fallout LasVegas and the Masseffect series are pretty good too
<moylan> when i'm gaming on the pc at the moment it's either flash based games or really really old games like rogue.
<mokmeister> rogue! Wow! Haven't played that in about 20 years! Was good craic! :)
<moylan> only heard of it about around 99.  got a version for a palm iiix i had then.  and beat it in 12 months.  the guy who had told me about it had been playing it since the 80s.  he wasn't amused. :-)
<mokmeister> lol!
<mokmeister> Do you have you played Evony or any of those type of games on the web?
<mokmeister> Used to play Evony myself a bit til I got trashed when I was away from it for about a week, gave up on it after that!
<moylan> tried evony and gave up.  it didn't grab me.  i like that type of game but it just lacked... community?
<mokmeister> yeah
<mokmeister> I thought I was in with a good bunch til I came back and found they were in all different alliances and I was sitting on my own....
<mokmeister> It was a game you couldn't take time out from!
<moylan> i've also had friends disappear for months/years into games like eve
<mokmeister> Eve, yeah, that's one of always wanted to try but never quite got it together to give it a go
<moylan> was a fan of frontier (elite ii) so quite tempted for a multiuser variant but the commitment level seems too high.
<mokmeister> frontier, indeed. You ever check out oolite?
<moylan> have it installed... but don't play it much.  not sure why.
<mokmeister> have it installed here now, rarely play it though. Give it a run for five minutes at a time for nostalgia's sake! :)
<moylan> there was something perversly fascinating with frontier where 1/4 of our galaxy's stars were on 1 720k floppy!
<mokmeister> True.
<mokmeister> haha, I still have my 286 up in the attic
<mokmeister> 5.25 and 3.5" disk drive, 20MB HDD and 1MB RAM, it was a kick ass machine for it's day
<mokmeister> had a turbo switch that wacked the processor speed up to 16MHz! :D
<moylan> i had an old samsung 286 until last year.   5.25 and 3.5 disk.  20mb hd and 640k of ram.  no turbo mode.  solid system. even played wolfenstein on it!
<mokmeister> Yeah, wolfenstein was cool
<moylan> and a lot of mahjong!
<mokmeister> We have an old Compaq 386 connected to one of the PABXs at work, it's the same kind of machine I first starting using when I started work actually, but Wolfenstein is on it. Plays well still! ;)
<mokmeister> Ah yes, good old Mahjong!
<moylan> my first work system was a mitac xt system with a dedicated fax card in it.  when a fax came a tsr flushed the contents of memory and loaded the fax software.  made writing BASIC code fun when you have the random chance of it been erased from memory and god forbid you were saving to the disk when the fax came in!
<mokmeister> lol!
<moylan> but, but it had a cga screen! :-)
<mokmeister> jaysus, what were they on when they came up with the bright idea of CGA!
<mokmeister> What was it again, four colours?
<moylan> ibm never thought the pc was going to take off.  they expected to sell 10000 units.  cga was a kludge and meant that the system had an expansion slot that made the system open.
<moylan> but yeah 4 horrible colours.
<mokmeister> EGA was so cool compared to it!
<mokmeister> and as for VGA, wow! :D
<moylan> when we got vga it was so cool.  i made a map system for dublin by scanning in a 1:20000 map of dublin.  on a scanner connected via serial port.  sllllloooooooooowwwwwwwwww. :-)
<mokmeister> when you think of it though, 10000 units would still have been a lot back in those days
<mokmeister> It's quite amazing how far we've come in such a short space of time and how much computers allow us to achieve now.
<mokmeister> As long as we spend more time being productive than surfing aimlessly that is! ;)
<moylan> and don't forget it was knobbled by the mainframe division.  it had an 8088 instead of the more useful 8086
<mokmeister> indeed
<moylan> i did get the samsung 296 onto the web back in 99.  in dos.  15 minutes to render slashdot.  speed of the processor was the limitation on a 28000 modem.
<moylan> 286
<mokmeister> No, my 286 never spent any time on the net. I had a gateway pentium II 350Mhz in 98. didn't spend much of it's time on the net either, was renting at that point and rarely had a telephone. Had a mobile and company landlines.... ;)
<mokmeister> I remember running fractal generators on the 286. The mandlebrot set.
<mokmeister> Thought it was cool at the time! ;)
<mokmeister> Time consuming....
<moylan> all this was done at work.  didn't have a landline then.  don't have a landline now!  was just proving to my bosses that we could connect any system to the web for a point of sales system so that they report back a days takings.
<mokmeister> Couldn't imagine being without a fixed line now for the broadband.
<mokmeister> What have you got in way of broadband?
<moylan> i'm piggybacking my landlords wifi with their permission.  i have an ap in client mode in the kitchen and 3 systems hanging off that.
<mokmeister> ahha
<mokmeister> biab
<mokmeister> So how do you find the quality? Good enough? I'll bet the landlord don't like you downloading distros! ;)
<moylan> 8mbs download.  pretty nice.  if i used wifi from my bedroom i'd get around 10% that as the walls and granite surroundings eat signal.  the ap gives me 95% of that link.  i try to do my downloads at night and limit my bandwidth during the day.
<moylan> that and i provide my landlord with 100% free 24 hour technical support :-)
<mokmeister> lol! Always helps! :)
<moylan> ah they are sound.  i got them to get a mac ages ago and it gives next to no problems.  or at least up till their current mac it gave no problems.  the current one crashes but never when i am around.  or run hardware testing software.
<infoturtle> odd time to confirm, but just got off the wire and for anyone interested the Limerick UGJ venue is confirmed!
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-26
<airurando> morning
<airurando> good to see UH Limerick venue is confirmed.
<airurando> :)
<czajkowski> whoo
<airurando> whoo indeed
<airurando> hopefully get the details from infoturtle later and get the event set up on the LoCo Directory.
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> I'll be online on the saturday
<czajkowski> so an help
<czajkowski> remotely
<airurando> looking forward to it
<airurando> although will miss munster vs leinster in Limerick
<airurando> :(
<czajkowski> oh
<airurando> the things I do for Ubuntu
<czajkowski> shall have to watch it stramed
<czajkowski> *streamed
<airurando> didn't get to use magners league season ticket once this year
<airurando> :(
<czajkowski> aww
<czajkowski> I guess somtimes that's just the way it's going to fall
<czajkowski> I might be flying home on the saturday night
<czajkowski> Still not sure
<airurando> business or pleasure?
<czajkowski> pleasure
<czajkowski> mothers day
<airurando> oh yeah
<airurando> I took both sat and sun off next weekend tor both UGJ and mothers day.
<thethomaseffect> hello hello, been way too long since I last logged on :O
<thethomaseffect> airurando: ping
<airurando> thethomaseffect: hi
<airurando> what can I do for you?
<thethomaseffect> airurando, was thinking of throwing together a more modern theme for the ubuntu-ie tonight, are all the graphics on the ubuntu.org website free or would i have to design from scratch?
<airurando> thethomaseffect, I'm not the best guy to talk to on this.
<airurando> as far as I am aware infoturtle is working on the website.
<airurando> for the ubuntu-ie.org website I believe the best way forward is with the new ubuntu logo
<thethomaseffect> Ah okay, cheers
<thethomaseffect> yeah the colors aren't exactly up to date and the images are a big low res, the UK site looks great so we should really have something similar
<thethomaseffect> bit*
<thethomaseffect> It wouldn't be a big job so I could just whip something together a drop a demo in the mailing list?
<airurando> thethomaseffect,  yes, your views are exactly in line with mine.
<airurando> I strongly suggest you chat with infoturtle
<thethomaseffect> any idea when they'll be on?
<airurando> also suggest you attend the next IRC meeting
<airurando> its a bit hit and miss with infoturtle.
<thethomaseffect> will do, shall set a reminder in google calendar now
<airurando> usually he is on here at night
<airurando> thethomaseffect: where are you based?
<thethomaseffect> Galway right now, for the next five weeks anyways
<airurando> just to let you know
<airurando> Ubuntu Global Jam is next weekend
<airurando> there will be events in Limerick and Dublin next Saturday.
<airurando> If you could attend either that would be great
<airurando> face to face meeting is best for discussing ideas
<thethomaseffect> Saw that, but unfortunately so is mothers day and I have a project due the monday after, it's already killing my time to head home :(
<airurando> yeah, life takes priority. :)
<thethomaseffect> It's a shame, I couldn't go for some reason last year as well :(
<airurando> not to worry, they run twice a year.  In line with the release cycle.
<airurando> about a month before each release.
<thethomaseffect> I'll defo attend the next one, it's well overdue
<airurando> I definitely encourage you to follow up on your website ideas with infoturtle and at the next IRC meeting.
<thethomaseffect> trying to get a bit more active in the ubuntu community, hoping to be skilled enough to do something big for Google summer of code 2012
<airurando> If you can get a chance go to an Ubuntu Hour in limerick also.  infoturtle is at those.
<thethomaseffect> it's such a small job i'll have something of a prototype done by Monday at the least
<airurando> thethomaseffect: great stuff.
<thethomaseffect> Yeah there's an idea, I have friends I've been meaning to visit down in Limerick anyways :)
<airurando> Keep in touch here on IRC
<airurando> keep up to date with happenings on ubuntu-ie.org
<airurando> and on http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie
<thethomaseffect> I should be idleing here pretty much 24/7 for the summer, hoping to work with wordpress for summer of code, had never bothered installing an IRc client in windoze till today
<airurando> nice talking to you.
<thethomaseffect> yeah same :)
<airurando> really hope the website gets a facelift soon with your help. :)
<airurando> thethomaseffect: when you get a mockup together definitely do send a link to the list.
<thethomaseffect> airurando:  I think it' important that the site doesn't look alien when compared with official stuff so it's going to be pretty similer to the ubuntu.org site. Though if I can I'll work in some rich purple. I love purple :)
<airurando> purple is nice but orange is better.
<thethomaseffect> I always like to have two projects on the go at any time, so if i get sick of one I can do some of the other for a while. Drupal stuff is so so nice compared to bloody OO programming
<airurando> you are right of course.
<thethomaseffect> airurando:  Both is nicest http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<airurando> aye
<airurando> thethomaseffect: another person I strongly suggest you talk to in relation to this is czajkowski.
<airurando> czajkowski is heavily involved with the ubuntu community and a member of the irish team.
<thethomaseffect> airurando:  I would have done but she is away, have talked to ebel on stuff like this before also
<airurando> I value her opinion highly.
<airurando> what did ebel say?
<thethomaseffect> I mentioned something like this at a LoCo meeting about a year back and got the go ahead but then my free time took a nosedive and then i sort of forgot about it  to be honest
<thethomaseffect> ebel gave me admin access on the site at the time, i fixed something with the capcha if my memory serves well
<airurando> must admit I'm not the best with the technicalities
<airurando> I know we are trying to get the site transferred to blacknight which will give us better wiggle room with format.
<thethomaseffect> I'm 99% certain the site isn't running the latest version of drupal, since i installed drupal 7 a few hours ago and the administration is a lot more like wordpress, so an upgrade might be an idea also (Which I could do, i'll mention it at the next IRC meeting)
<thethomaseffect> blacknight are meant to be a great host
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> you rang
<airurando> from my limited knowledge you are dead right about the drupal thing
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> can I introduce thethomaseffect.
<czajkowski> thethomaseffect: howdy
<airurando> czajkowski I reckon you'd be better able to guide thethomaseffect. :)
<thethomaseffect> czajkowski:  Hallo, it's johnnycbad, only just realized I'm using a different IRC nick! my bad!
<czajkowski> ah ok how can I help
<czajkowski> ahhhh howdy
<czajkowski> hows college going
<thethomaseffect> *facepalm* :D
<airurando> ah indeed
<thethomaseffect> Great acually, only about 2 weeks left now, have a really good lecturer who's given us some cool challenging projects this semester
<thethomaseffect> how's the new job overseas?
<czajkowski> good thanks
<czajkowski> just in from dinner
<czajkowski> so heading to bed
<czajkowski> what was I being poked about?
<thethomaseffect> airurando:  Sorry I never mentioned, only just realized and thought you'd all forgotten about me :D
<thethomaseffect> czajkowski:  Was going to throw together an updated theme for the ubuntu-ie website tonight
<thethomaseffect> czajkowski:  also, does drupal need upgrading because i wouldn't mind doing that in the next week or so
<thethomaseffect> it might be counter productive making a theme for a legecy version
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> well you should have the pwd still
<thethomaseffect> yeah i still have all the permissions i need
<thethomaseffect> i'll get cracking on that so!
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> nn
<thethomaseffect> night
<airurando> night thethomaseffect
<airurando> night czajkowski
<thethomaseffect> I'm not going :P
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-27
<thethomaseffect> airurando:  still around?
<thethomaseffect> infoturtle:  Hello there
<infoturtle> thethomaseffect hello!! :D
<thethomaseffect> infoturtle:  I was told to speak with you about ubuntu-ie.org related stuff
<infoturtle> ok cool, whats up?
<thethomaseffect> I was wondering if it would be okay to update the sites theme to match more closely with ubuntus recent branding
<thethomaseffect> I already created a prototype theme with what I'm talking about, here's a screenshot: http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa1/gilgameish/site_prototype_1.png
<infoturtle> thats not actually a bad idea and it would be possible
<infoturtle> very neat looking indeed
<thethomaseffect> Thank you :)
<infoturtle> I'd be happy to look into it if people want the change
<airurando> thethomaseffect: sorry been focussing on other stuff.
<infoturtle> hey airurando
<airurando> hi infoturtle
<airurando> infoturtle: you go mail
<thethomaseffect> Cool, I was also wondering if the site's software could be updated to Drupal 7? I could handle this if I had the FTP details easily, if it's as easy as Joomlas update process it should be a cinch. I can install drupal 6 on my local web server and upgrade that to make sure it all runs smoothly
<infoturtle> so I do!
<airurando> thethomaseffect: I like it alot to.
<thethomaseffect> airurando:  Was just going to ask your opinion on a prototype theme i made, link is up above
<thethomaseffect> airurando:  Oh cheers!
<infoturtle> thethomaseffect: I'm back, sorry bout that
<thethomaseffect> infoturtle:  np
<infoturtle> If people are for the Drupal and theme changes we can go ahead and look into it, I would feel it unfair to do this without consulting the rest first
<infoturtle> But I am for the idea
<thethomaseffect> I proposed it on the mailing list and should be around for the next IRC meeting so it's all dandy
<airurando> infoturtle: has the site been migrated to blacknight?
<airurando> I am for the idea also.
<thethomaseffect> I'm just in a doing things mood today since all i've been doing is rooting around in Wordpress's SVN repository :)
<infoturtle> nope, there was talk of getting that done but I have not heard anything about it in a while
<airurando> but I think we can only upgrade Drupal when hosting is transferred
<infoturtle> well then should we make the move?
<airurando> yes
<airurando> that is the plan
<airurando> blacknight offered to sponsor hosting some time ago
<airurando> believe it still stands
<airurando> ebel can confirm
<infoturtle> I'll also have to get passwords off him as a short while ago 3 hard drives broke and everything was lost
<thethomaseffect> 3? ouch
<airurando> current hosting is quite limited in terms of what you can achieve.
<infoturtle> ok I'll talk with ebel on the move and get it osrted
<airurando> good stuff
<infoturtle> thethomaseffect, yep and 2 dvd's and my BIOS went too
<infoturtle> :c
<thethomaseffect> infoturtle:  wow, just what were you doing with your computer?! :D
<infoturtle> I thought it was the PS for a while there but things are fine again now? it was just odd it seems
<thethomaseffect> I can porbabely be on hand to help during the migration, though I've never migrated a CMS before. I'd assume blacknight would handle it anyways.
<infoturtle> Took one apart and put pictures and a guide on the site
<infoturtle> http://infoturtle.ie/topics/harddrive.php
<thethomaseffect> infoturtle:  Yeah PS was my first thought too. Maybe you just annoyed the tech gods
<infoturtle> I have been referred to as the tech anti-Christ so maybe I have upset someone
<thethomaseffect> Running a virtual machine inside a virtual machine inside a virtual machine or something similar? :P
<infoturtle> http://www.picshag.com/pics/022011/windows-inception.jpg
<infoturtle> thats the one alright
<airurando> ping fagan
<thethomaseffect> hahahahahaha that's excellent!
<airurando> thethomaseffect: fagan replied to your mail to the list.
<infoturtle> ya, it's a classic alright
<thethomaseffect> airurando:  Aye, and i replied back :)
<airurando> ah. cool
<thethomaseffect> I'll have to send it to my friend, he's always warned me about my dream of running a hell of a lot of virtual machines :)
<infoturtle> Why would you want to run a load of VM's?
<thethomaseffect> although strangely purple is present on the canonical design doc i got in the footer http://design.canonical.com/brand/B.%20Complete%20Ubuntu%20brand%20guide%20-%20November%202010.pdf
<airurando> With two kids I should NOT be up at this hour!
<airurando> I'm of to bed
<thethomaseffect> just after the heading "A vibrant palette"
<thethomaseffect> airurando:  nn
<infoturtle> nite airurando
<airurando> keep up the good work thethomaseffect and infoturtle
<airurando> nn
<infoturtle> we'll try
<thethomaseffect> infoturtle:  No real reason, it's just a joke between us, kind of like the IT Crowd's "If you type google into google, you'll break the internet"
<thethomaseffect> cheers airurando, will do
<infoturtle> haha love that show
<thethomaseffect> yeah it's excellent
<thethomaseffect> VampiricPadraig:  Hello Padraig, nice to see you here!
<VampiricPadraig> hi thethomaseffect, I am a regular in here :P
<thethomaseffect> infoturtle:  much better than the big bang theory in my opinion, not a fan of that show at all
<infoturtle> oh ya?
<thethomaseffect> VampiricPadraig:  I haven't been on here in about a year, it's good to be back
<infoturtle> I love that sheldon said Ubuntu was his fav linux in one episode
<infoturtle> love that show too
<thethomaseffect> yeah that was all good and well
<thethomaseffect> but there was canned laughter afterwards
<infoturtle> I can understand that disliking alright
<thethomaseffect> "Ah Ubuntu, you're my favorite linux-based distribution" is not nearly nerdy enough to warrant a laugh :D
<thethomaseffect> My sister could say that
<thethomaseffect> and recently she rang me up and asked how to install the internet :D
<infoturtle> .............
<infoturtle> oh mna
<infoturtle> thats bad
<infoturtle> *man
<infoturtle> ggggggrrrrrrr hate this keyboard!
<thethomaseffect> I was on a bus at the time, and i raged so loudly people at the front turned around :)
<infoturtle> thats classic!
<infoturtle> I must go back to Windows now tho to play some quick unreal and then bed
<thethomaseffect> I love that game
<thethomaseffect> was playing it just last weekend
<infoturtle> so I'll be in touch thethomaseffect and we get things done
<infoturtle> which one?
<thethomaseffect> 3
<thethomaseffect> the newest one
<infoturtle> love 3 but it's all about 2004 for fun!!
<thethomaseffect> I've been told this many times, shall have tio install it at some point!
<VampiricPadraig> i like alien arena 2011 and UT
<infoturtle> never played that
<thethomaseffect> alien arena is the open source one based on the unreal engine no?
<infoturtle> My games are Gears of war, UNreal and Dawn of war
<infoturtle> oh I have tried that actually!
<thethomaseffect> dawn of war is amazing, didn't play the second one yet though. Gears is another of my faves
<thethomaseffect> i won't keep you though. enjoy your UT! nn
<airurando> one last thing guys
<infoturtle> Got the newest DOW the other day, DOW II reribution
<infoturtle> *retribution
<infoturtle> yes airurando?
<airurando> don't forget to put this topic on the agenda for next months IRC meeting
<infoturtle> will do
<airurando> hope both of you can make it.
<thethomaseffect> ah had forgotten about that, cheers
<airurando> nn finally :)
<thethomaseffect> looking forward to it :)
<thethomaseffect> nn airurando
<infoturtle> nn airurando
<thethomaseffect> infoturtle:  is retribution good?
<infoturtle> thethomaseffect you seen the new nvidia card?
<infoturtle> duno, haven't played it yet cos I'm still playing the first part
<thethomaseffect> I very briefly had a look at it on your blog, shall have a looksie now
<infoturtle> it's insane power!! I want that card!!
<thethomaseffect> I'm not a big PC gamer due to not having a nice chair for my computer :D
<infoturtle> ha ha
<infoturtle> I have no place for this pc in my house so it's beside me couch
<thethomaseffect> I mostly play xbox, the best thing microsoft was created imo
<infoturtle> anyway now i g2g
<thethomaseffect> ok cool ttyl
<infoturtle> take care till we meet again!
<thethomaseffect> same to you :)
<thethomaseffect> nn all
<airurando> good morning ubuntu-ie
<thethomaseffect> morning airurando, cheers for the tweet!
<thethomaseffect> oh dear just saw someone on #Wordpess-Mobile asking about the idea I wanted to do for gsoc, better make myself known in the hackers mailing list right now :O
<airurando> morning thethomaseffect.
<airurando> def get your skates on re GSoC.  Reckon its a kill or be killed world.
<thethomaseffect> airurando:  yup, ain't even looked at the ubuntu proposals yet. It's gonna be a busy day.
<airurando> thethomaseffect: I don't believe Ubuntu were accepted into the GSoC programme this year.
<airurando> afternoon ebel
<ebel> afternoon!
<airurando> how are you?
<ebel> grand grand
<ebel> yourself?
<airurando> not too bad at all.
<airurando> ebel: take a look at http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa1/gilgameish/site_prototype_1.png
<airurando> thethomaseffect, aka johnnycbadde did the mockup
<airurando> he's interested in helping out with getting the website updated.
<airurando> had a good chat with infoturtle last night about it.
<ebel> oh cool
<airurando> ebel: you would be able to confirm a few things for them
<ebel> oh?
<airurando> 1) we can't update drupal with the current service right?
<airurando> 2) not really much we can do until the site is migrated to blacknight, right?
<ebel> we may be able to change the theme on the current serviuce
<ebel> but yes AFAIK we can't change the drupal code / upgrade it / install a new version
<czajkowski> nope ye cant not on the current hosting
<ebel> we can do whatever on the blacknight hosting
<airurando> blacknight is still open to us?
<infoturtle> mornin`
<czajkowski> airurando: aye
<czajkowski> it's been a while but yeah tis
<airurando> howdy infoturtle
<ebel> anyone want the password for that? if they install some software we can look at pointing the ubuntu-ie.org to it
<ebel> AFAIK we still have blacknight sponsored hosting.
<infoturtle> I could use those passwords again
<airurando> thethomaseffect: seemed real interested in helping infoturtle last night
<infoturtle> seeing how I lost the one's I had before
<airurando> didn't think it would be a huge deal either
<ebel> infoturtle: sent
<infoturtle> ebel, fantastic, worked and logged in
<ebel> :)
<ebel> great, so set up what you want, install drupal, install another thing if you want
<infoturtle> is there anyway of backing up content on the current host for fear of lossing data??
<infoturtle> on it now
<airurando> this is exciting
<airurando> :)
<thethomaseffect> hey all, back. Got talking to a potential summer of code mentor so happy happy :D
<ebel> infoturtle: backing up old data? dunno. Maaaaaybe drupal might have an export/import system?
<ebel> I wonder if we could ask for a mysql dump from the canonical hosts, etc.
<infoturtle> I just have fear of loosing old content or records from the site
<thethomaseffect> I've caught up. easiest way to do things would we to host the new site at new.ubuntu-ie.org until a mySQL backup can be obtained
<infoturtle> thethomaseffect true that!
<czajkowski> infoturtle: ebel thethomaseffect if ye tell me waht ye want a back up of in detail in a mail
<czajkowski> I'll request such from canonical
<thethomaseffect> you can point subdomains to different servers right?
<thethomaseffect> can phpmyadmin be accessed with the current hosting?
<ebel> thethomaseffect: sure you can point subdomains anywhere
<ebel> infoturtle: remember the current website is not hosting on blacknight. it's hosting elsewhere.
<ebel> if you install anything on blacknight, it has no affect on our existing website.
<thethomaseffect> ebel:  thought as much, just never had to do it so wasn't sure :)
<infoturtle> ya I remember that, starting from ground up here
<ebel> The 2 can operate completely independently and not interfere with each other.
<czajkowski> infoturtle: ebel thethomaseffect if ye tell me waht ye want a back up of in detail in a mail
<czajkowski> I'll request such from canonical
<ebel> thethomaseffect: :) wanna get more confused? You can point a single domain to more than one server :P
<ebel> czajkowski: cheers thanks. :)
<infoturtle> ebel thats witch talk!!
<ebel> infoturtle: hubble bubble toil and tcp, let me show you my dark arts of hacking the network
<thethomaseffect> We'd want a backup of all tables and the drupal root directory at least
<ebel> Do we want to keep a backup? :P
<thethomaseffect> might be easier to install drupal 6 (or 5, whichever current site uses) on the new blacknight host and upgrade there once the content is verified working
<thethomaseffect> not as clean as a fresh install but safer
<infoturtle> ha, seems the old arts of witch craft have rally been brought to the future
<infoturtle> think a backup would be handy, no harm to have just in case
<ebel> we could just spider the website locally, keep that as a mirror.
<ebel> that way we don't lose anything.
<ebel> we have options
 * ebel gotta flee
<thethomaseffect> infoturtle:  ebel of coarse, sure isn't rickrolling the modern equivalent of placing a curse on someone :D
<infoturtle> see ya later ebel
<infoturtle> thethomaseffect I knew there was something not natural about that video
<thethomaseffect> later ebel
<infoturtle> ok so what version of drupal we going for here?
<thethomaseffect> http://drupal.org/node/330719
<infoturtle> 5/6/7??
<thethomaseffect> good question, gimmie 2 secs
<thethomaseffect> infoturtle:  5.22 is the version currently used
<thethomaseffect> holy crap
<thethomaseffect> no wonder it looks out of date
<thethomaseffect> new admin page is *lovely*, a lot like wordpress's
<thethomaseffect> my best possible way of doing this would be 1) migrate from 5.22. to 5.22 2)upgrade new server to drupal 6 and hen drupal 7 3) THEN migrate drupal 7 install to a fresh drupla 7 install. not nessessary but might lead to cleaner database tables?
<thethomaseffect> infoturtle:  most info neede is here: http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/admin/logs/status
<infoturtle> your plan has logic to it, supose we should get started then and try it
<thethomaseffect> sounds good, just finishing off a email then I'm a free man
<infoturtle> egg salad
<infoturtle> thethomaseffect, I'll work on installing drupal so and let you know what happens when it's done (just said I'd post that out here so people know what were doing)
<thethomaseffect> okie dokie
<thethomaseffect> czajkowski:  I can't install new modules on drupal 5 without ftp access :(
<czajkowski> oh which ?
<czajkowski> oh the blacknight hosting ?
<thethomaseffect> no on ubuntu-ie.org as it is
<thethomaseffect> the only way to install modules on Drupal 5 is to place then in a directory
<infoturtle> thethomaseffect useing blacknights app installer, I've installed drupal but it's v6.19-2 should I uninstall and manually install v5.22 or chance this one?
<thethomaseffect> a RAW backup of the tables and content might work, I doubht it though. Is it possible to ask that canonical install and user this http://drupal.org/project/backup_migrate to do the backup?
<czajkowski> thethomaseffect: we know that, thats why we're going down the #BK routes
<thethomaseffect> infoturtle:  I'm fairly certain we'll have to manually install 5.22 since the file tree design changes with each version
<infoturtle> bugger, ok no problem
<thethomaseffect> Would not being able to migrate old content be a huge failure? Between myself and infoturtle we could copy and paste most of the content and create new accounts within about 2 hours, which could be a lot shorter than the time needed to get the old databases working with new host
<thethomaseffect> and we'd be able get going right now, as opposed to waiting on canonical for a backup that might not work?
<infoturtle> It would be a bit of work tho, to copy all the site, no? including the planet section and stuff
<thethomaseffect> planet is just an RSS aggregator from what I understand, all we'd have to do is add all the feed URLs currently in it?
<infoturtle> ah!!
<infoturtle> I thought it was hosted internally
<infoturtle> my fault
<thethomaseffect> np
<infoturtle> ya thats not so bad, if you want to do that?
<thethomaseffect> ok so from what i see planet works liek this
<thethomaseffect> 1) pulls from RSS feed 2) mirrors original post and it seems to not be a speial module, it's just the aggregator that comes included with drupal
<thethomaseffect> and it doesn't aqllow comments, so no worry about losing them :)
<thethomaseffect> infoturtle:  I think it'll be less stress in the long run and will defo lead to healthier database tables
<infoturtle> sweet, I'm waiting for a file manager to activate and I'll have drupal moving
<thethomaseffect> infoturtle:  You didn't actually create new.ubuntu-ie.org did you? getting a 404 here
<infoturtle> I did, I'm getting it too, i duno if it's the index.php fiel (which I'm just abuot to check) or if it takes a while for the DNS to update?
<thethomaseffect> do you have the absolute path to it?
<infoturtle> ..........
<thethomaseffect> prob something like canonical/blahblahblah/htdocs/ww/new.ubuntu.ie/
<thethomaseffect> www*
<infoturtle> then no, no I don't
<infoturtle> how can I get it for you?
<thethomaseffect> not sure, i've only used digiweb and it was available on the page where you register subdomains
<thethomaseffect> just to let everyone know the progress, we're just transferring all the drupal 7 files to the new server for testing right now, something should be live in about 30 mins :)
<airurando> great stuff lads
<thethomaseffect> I love it when a plan comes together
<thethomaseffect> http://d1090429.cp.blacknight.com/
 * davem has a poke
<infoturtle> fantastic thethomaseffect!
<thethomaseffect> I'm off for a while for some grub, later folks
<airurando> infoturtle ping
<infoturtle> airurando pong
<airurando> infoturtle do you subscribe to the loco-contacts mailing list?
<infoturtle> I do
<airurando> did you just get the mail regarding UGJ bootcamp tomorrow?
<infoturtle> no but I'll look now
<airurando> running in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<airurando> definitely one to check out
<airurando> will certainly give you a flavour of what some folks get up to for UGJ.
<infoturtle> ah I see, I read your message wrong, I'm not on that mailing list
<infoturtle> I'm in the rooms now
<airurando> probably great tips for preparing and hitting the ground running
<airurando> I'll forward the mail to you.
<infoturtle> excelent, need help like that!
<airurando> unfortunately Ill be back at work tomorrow.  will try to read the IRC logs though.
<airurando> short notice for this.
<infoturtle> Ya, and I've a nice bit of work other than this, ment to be doing my test this week, promote the UGJ limerick, UH limerick work for the site.......
<infoturtle> I'ma be one tired turtle
<airurando> infoturtle that's a real busy schedule
<airurando> what test
<airurando> I suggest saving the IRC logs and reading the transcript at UH limerick.
<infoturtle> didn't know the C# test was this week but thats life, the UH is a bit of time off if anything, just a bit of prepairing for the Limerick UGH and I'll just have to cut back adding content to the site this week, something has to give and the sites the least imporant
<airurando> aye
#ubuntu-ie 2012-03-21
<czajkowski> ebel: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/translator-credits.html
<ebel> fancy
<czajkowski> it's the way to say thanks publically for stuff in 12.04
<ebel> ☺
<tdr112> what time are we meeting tonight
<victor9098> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/351/detail/
<victor9098> 9pm I think
<victor9098> Just a reminder to anyone who has not voted on the release party date through your hat in the ring here: http://goo.gl/9A1tO
<czajkowski> victor9098: cool
<victor9098> democracy in action ;)
<infoturtle> any body else really excited about the meeting/???
<victor9098> whoop whoop
<czajkowski> aloha
<ebel> hello
<infoturtle> hello all
<ebel> shall we start?
<infoturtle> up to you, you're chair (I assume)
<ebel> airurando contacted me earlier, he has to work late and won't be joining us
<ebel> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Mar 21 21:04:10 2012 UTC.  The chair is ebel. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<ebel> please say "PRESENT" if you're here and taking part in this meeting
<ebel> #link the minutes for this meeting: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/351/detail/
<ebel> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/351/detail/
<ebel> #halp
<victor9098> PRESENT
<infoturtle> PRESENT
<Barry_> PRESENT
<czajkowski> PRESENT
<ebel> *ahem*
<ebel> PRESENT
<infoturtle> ha ha
<victor9098> performance issues
<ebel> so the agenda is here http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/351/detail/
<ebel> as always anyone can add anything at any time
<ebel> #topic Review of previous action items.
<czajkowski> nods
<ebel> the agenda for that meeting was here http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/338/detail/
<ebel> We had an ubuntu hour in science gallery in dublin
<ebel> me, slashtommy and tdr112 turned up.
<ebel> twas alright
<infoturtle> sounds cool
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> wish I had more o them over here
<victor9098> @czajkowski be the change :D
<meetingology> victor9098: Error: "czajkowski" is not a valid command.
<ebel> previous logs http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2012/ubuntu-ie.2012-02-15-21.00.html
<ebel> ah i didn't look into CDs
<victor9098> It has been confirmed they are staying at 700mb
<ebel> #action ebel to look into CDs for loco for next release
<meetingology> ACTION: ebel to look into CDs for loco for next release
 * infoturtle is upset by this news
<czajkowski> CDs haven't been announced yet
<ebel> infoturtle: did you look at website?
<czajkowski> should be coming shortly
<infoturtle> yes I did
<infoturtle> I'm making an offline site to just copy over
<infoturtle> have the drupal 7 layout picked and working on the css and images
<ebel> how's it going? need any help?
<infoturtle> I'm good for now, may need some help actually putting it onto the server and DNS pointing and stuff
<infoturtle> that I'm not great with
<infoturtle> that's all I have to offer on it for the moment
<ebel> sure, well just give me a shout anytime. others in this channel could help and be knowledgeable aswell.
<infoturtle> cheers ebel
<ebel> that was all the agree'd and action'ed last meeting
<czajkowski> cool
<ebel> #topic 12.04 LTS Release Party from victor9098 (right?)
<victor9098> I have counted the votes and it was close, but April 28th took it with one vote (April 28th got 4 votes versus 3 for May 5th)
<infoturtle> I've to get my timetable before I can vote
<victor9098> Now we just need some location and event ideas
 * ebel nods
<victor9098> We have a four weeks to bring it all together
<victor9098> But any suggestions are more then welcome
<infoturtle> There was talks amoungst skynet of another release party but haven't heard of it in a while. Might ask again
<infoturtle> for the Dublin I don't wana give input as I probally can't make it
<victor9098> Of course you can infoturtle
<slashtommy> is there any markets on that weekend, farmleigh, dun laoghaire?
<victor9098> Good idea, I will look into it
<slashtommy> advantage: choose what food you want or bring your own (makes it student friendly)
<czajkowski> there is a market up in templebar also
<czajkowski> or was
<slashtommy> there is, but nowhere to picnic
<victor9098> I will go fishing for anything with free food and hopefully wifi (though a few of us should have 3g dongles)
<czajkowski> peoples park behind dublin city countil ?
<czajkowski> just a thought
<slashtommy> by christchurch?
<victor9098> jotting it down, a indoor backup just in case weather is not great
<czajkowski> slashtommy: aye
<czajkowski> victor9098: swing round the corner and go to bull and castle?
<slashtommy> Market Bar if wet?
<czajkowski> again just firing out ideas
<slashtommy> big tables, not too noisy etc
<victor9098> Always pile into starbucks :D
<slashtommy> oh, check the sport!
<czajkowski> LOL
<slashtommy> if the fall back option is a pub, beware the sports
<victor9098> good point
<victor9098> Does anyone want to meet on release day, maybe a Ubuntu hour ?
<slashtommy> when is release day?
<victor9098> April 26th
<victor9098> (hopefully)
<czajkowski> it will
<slashtommy> a Thursday!
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> always a thursday except 10.10.10 :)
<czajkowski> folks sprint that week
<czajkowski> and you get the weekend to recover
<czajkowski> and then start the next release
<slashtommy> sure, could meet for a beer somewhere
<slashtommy> please choose somewhere with good beer
<victor9098> ok, well will remind people closer to the time and see who can make it
<victor9098> When will the next IRC be?
<slashtommy> meh, just tell people
<slashtommy> if it's 3 of us, that's fine
<ebel> next irc will be in about a month
<victor9098> Any excuse :D
<ebel> almost certainly before next release
<victor9098> cool
<victor9098> I will have a look into events in/around Dublin and see if anything fits
<slashtommy> good beer can be found at bull & castle, against the grain, messers maguires, black sheep, wj kavanagh and l mulligans
<slashtommy> oh, and porter house
<slashtommy> thats about it, one or two others like farringtons in templebar
<victor9098> next topic?
<ebel> #topic AOB?
<ebel> #agreed victor9098 to look into venues for release party
 * ebel 's internet is being very dodgy now
<infoturtle> don't think you're chair anymore ebel
<infoturtle> that agreed did nothing
<ebel> there's no other topic, so unless anyone has any other business (AOB) that's the end of the meeting
<infoturtle> airurando!
<victor9098> Thanks ebel
<ebel> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Mar 21 21:34:26 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2012/ubuntu-ie.2012-03-21-21.04.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2012/ubuntu-ie.2012-03-21-21.04.html
<czajkowski> oh fyi
<czajkowski> 2 conferences coming up
<airurando> hope it went well guys :)
<czajkowski> one in Limerick in October
<czajkowski> skycon
<czajkowski> 20th anniversary of skynet
<czajkowski> and oggcamp - UK event
<czajkowski> happening during the summer
<victor9098> Oggcamp getting rebranded?
<czajkowski> have to wait and see
 * airurando reads logs
#ubuntu-ie 2013-03-18
<GaduDadu> hey redtape-renegade  how are you ?
<czajkowski> andru183_: when you're online gives a shout
#ubuntu-ie 2013-03-19
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashbel> good morning
<czajkowski> hey hows things
<slashbel> grand, how was paddy's day down in the london commuter belt?
<czajkowski> was in guilford
<czajkowski> just hung out and relaxed
<czajkowski> it was lashing rain s hung out with the chickens in the garden and jon cooked dinner :)
<slashbel> hope you at least had some barry's tea ☺
<czajkowski> I did :)
<tdr112> czajkowski: did you have the day off yesterday or is that only in Ireland
<slashbel> tdr112: they would only get the day off if one of the english overlords got married or spawned on the day
<czajkowski> tdr112: working day over here
<czajkowski> but we get other bank hols that ireland doesnt get so kinda evens out
<slashbel> not quite
<slashbel> iirc england gets one less
 * slashbel gets two more than the english (work gives me good friday off)
<czajkowski> I get good friday and easter monday off also
<slashbel> aye, me too
<slashbel> iirc the only bank holidays that england & wales gets but Ireland doesn't are Good Friday, the last Monday in May, the last Monday in August
<slashbel> bank holidays we get but England & Wales do not: Paddy's Day, June Bank Holiday, August Bank holiday and Halloween
<czajkowski> http://exastack.com/webcam/ chicken cam
<ebel> Overall, England gets one less public holiday per year than ireland. But some public holidays are on differnet days
<ebel> (e.g. the good friday example, august is a different one etc.)
<czajkowski> yup
<ebel> (Course, there are countries that get more public holidays than ireland or uk....)
<slashbel> aye, we're behind the average and four weeks annual leave is not enough
<ebel> czajkowski: is that your chicken cam?
<czajkowski> YUP
<czajkowski> one is in the hut aka berdcam andone out doors called runcam
<czajkowski> I get 24 days annual leave
<czajkowski> plus 4 days conference leave
<czajkowski> it's weird working on teams where other countereiss seem to have a bank holiday at least once a month
<czajkowski> some last 2 days
<moylan70> chickens laid eggs yet?
<czajkowski> moylan70: nope but close we think
<czajkowski> the red bit on top the comb is getting very red
<czajkowski> jon lets them out in the garden to potter about when he's there
<czajkowski> it's very odd
<czajkowski> but they run around the garden
<moylan70> good way of dumping left over food chickens, turn it into eggs
<ebel> do ye have them for pets? or for eggs? or for meat? :P
<czajkowski> pets and eggs
<czajkowski> they get picked up and cuddled daily
<czajkowski> and they get really nice foods
<czajkowski> and cd's to play with
<ebel> o_O? how do they play with CDs?
<czajkowski> they tap it
<czajkowski> and kinda follow it about
<czajkowski> same wth the lettuce at the bottom
<czajkowski> it's on a string and they peck it and eat it
<czajkowski> but with the cd they kinda tap it and it moves about
<czajkowski> and the other chickens ta it and it swings again
<moylan70> my uncle kept chickens. his neighbours 'loved' him
<czajkowski> they makes lots of noise when strangers are about
<czajkowski> and then they get used to you
<czajkowski> we *tuck* them in at night and close the door so it's not too cold for them
<czajkowski> does mean getting up at 6am to open it so they cna go outside
<moylan70> with the increase in allotment thefts, are you not worried someone will nick them?
<ebel> czajkowski: sounds like something that could be automated with a arduino/rasberry pi!
<czajkowski> moylan70: it's in the back garden
<czajkowski> walled off
<czajkowski> ebel: I just poke jon :)
<czajkowski> jut as automatic
<czajkowski> trust me :)
<ebel> heh
<slashbel> most people don't mind the chickens… it's the rats that cause problems
<slashbel> tis hard to keep chickens without attracting them rats
<czajkowski> so far so good..
<czajkowski> there is a cat next door which came for a look about
<czajkowski> and the chickens yelled at it
<moylan70> once you have birds and bird food you have mice and rats
<slashbel> cats are evil though
<moylan70> cats are optimal at elimunating rats but not house cats. stray cats, meaner
<moylan70> misunderstood, not evil :-)
<slashbel> try a little dog
<slashbel> moylan70: cats try to kill me, therefore evil
<moylan70> jack russel, but you'd have to house it in garden, not a house pet
<tdr112> how many is there
<tdr112> 4 ?
<czajkowski> 4
<czajkowski> 2 black and 2 brown
<czajkowski> black ones are called Roast - it has a gammy eye
<czajkowski> and perri perri
<czajkowski> the brown ones are butterfly which is the smaller of the two brown ones
<czajkowski> and the large hen which is a bit evil is called spatchcock
<tdr112> how long do they last
<tdr112> do they live for 2 years , 3 years ?
<czajkowski> look a tthe cam
<czajkowski> berd on the drnker
<czajkowski> drinker
<czajkowski> tdr112: hmm no idea his dad has them about 3 years
<czajkowski> I'm not great at picking them up, you need to be firm but gentle and hold down their wings
<czajkowski> as they flap about, but sit beside jon on the wall while he works away
<czajkowski> so they are friendly
#ubuntu-ie 2013-03-20
<czajkowski> dont forget mike is up for Ubuntu membership at 12 today
<tdr112> czajkowski: what channel
<czajkowski> in #ubuntu-meeting
<airurando> In one hour I'll be going for my Ubuntu Membership at the 12:00 UTC membership board meeting in #ubuntu-meeting.
<czajkowski> \o/
<airurando> I'd appreciate if anyone from here can join in that meeting to provide support
<airurando> needless to say I am getting nervous
<ebel> oof
<ebel> completly slipped my mind, thought that was this evening...
<airurando> :-)
<airurando> The one on the first thursday of the month is on at 10pm but I thought that might be too late in the evening.
<tdr112> airurando: you will be fine
<airurando> cheers tdr112.  My biggest concern is my lack of efficiency with the keyboard.
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> have some pre written is my best advice
<czajkowski> who you are what you do
<czajkowski> makes it easier
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> you'll be fine
<ebel> yeah & copy & paste in
<airurando> good idea
 * airurando starts working on that suggestion
<airurando> ebel can you figure out why my wiki page isn't automagically linked to in my listing on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards
<ebel> hmmm
<czajkowski> airurando: Pendulum alrready knows
<ebel> ah, the other person's one is linked due to the CapitalLetters
<ebel> that wiki software autolinks when there's CapitalLetters. your nick doens't have any
<ebel> just manually put in a link
<ebel> here I'll do it for you
<airurando> thanks ebel
<airurando> thanks czajkowski
<ebel> done
<airurando> cheers
<czajkowski> yay mike is up
<czajkowski> moylan70: ebel tdr112 :)
<ebel> Mike is up in #ubuntu-meeting come along
<airurando> wow this is amazing, czajkowski whats happening now?
<czajkowski> they've just voted
<czajkowski> well done mike
 * airurando is delighted
<czajkowski> so once they add you to the ubutu members team
<zmoylan> huzzah!
<czajkowski> you can then sort out your irc cloak in #ubuntu-irc
<czajkowski> and then you'll also be able to add your blog to planet ubuntu
<czajkowski> I think there is a page about here somewhere for that
<ebel> Congrats new ubuntu member airurando!
<airurando> I can't believe it, thank you all so much
<airurando> genuinely feel honoured
<ebel> Ah, I didn't realyy doubt it
<czajkowski> airurando: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers
<airurando> :-)
<czajkowski> airurando: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu#Adding_Your_Blog
<airurando> thanks czajkowski
 * airurando is still coming down
<Pendulum> airurando: you had a good application :)
<airurando> sincere thanks Pendulum
#ubuntu-ie 2013-03-21
<redtape-renegade> In Color has a 'suspicios theme' on now .. with Darren Cleary / 2XM  #darrencleary http://www.rte.ie/radio/radioplayer/rteradioweb.html#!rii=18%3A-2%3A10032%3A21-03-2013%3A
#ubuntu-ie 2013-03-22
<czajkowski> morning folks
<slashbel> good morning
<redtape|coffee> Morning czajkowski
<tdr112> morning
<tdr112> some amount of rain over the last few days
<moylan70> making up for the dry winter
<redtape|coffee> cork is flooded   /AGAIN !!/
<moylan70> it's called blackpool for a reason
<ebel> just hope it warms up
<ebel> tis been cold
<moylan70> to get colder over the weekend i thought?
<ebel> bah!
<moylan70> just 1 degree cooler, phew
<airurando> afternoon
<czajkowski> No rain over here at least today
<czajkowski> we had drizzle
<airurando> it has been crazy over here.
<airurando> the wind was shocking last night
<czajkowski> so I'm hearing
<czajkowski> lots of places flooded
<airurando> more flooding in Cork again.
<airurando> all the celtic tiger developments not fully thought out it seems
<czajkowski> yeah
<airurando> you cannot harness mother nature
<czajkowski> oh another Uh in Limerick
<airurando> go A
<airurando> go andru183_
<airurando> dented and tweeted now to facebook....
<airurando> ah andru183_ pipped me to the post!
<czajkowski> tdr112: what was that locker website you mentioned before
<tdr112> www.parcelmotel.com
<czajkowski> tdr112: thanks
<redtape|coffee> czajkowski, Have a happy weekEnd \o/ ( I am thinking about holidays) | http://goo.gl/2jzqU
<redtape|coffee> ^ | Offtopic.
<airurando> based on the clarification update in http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1195
<airurando> I bought http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000GBNXA2/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<airurando> for possible release party
<airurando> nice to be back to animal species that are well catered for in the plush toy sector.
<czajkowski> awwww
<redtape|coffee> OT |Easter's coming \o/ | https://www.tescofindtheeggs.com/
#ubuntu-ie 2013-03-24
<redtape-renegade> morning aloha all
#ubuntu-ie 2014-03-17
<mokmeister> Happy St. Patrick's Day! :D
#ubuntu-ie 2014-03-18
<airurando> ebel: did you place the 14.04 dvd order?
<ebel> ah feck!
<airurando> AndrewMcC: I hope we can do an ubuntu install demo at codergojo when 14.04 comes out
<airurando> ebel:  he he
<airurando> not to worry,
<airurando> I'll keep poking!!!
#ubuntu-ie 2015-03-17
<RubberBandits> Happy St Patricks Day ... https://www.reddit.com/r/ireland/comments/2zc10p/xpost_rvideos_rubberbandits_calls_in_a/
<ebel> o_O
#ubuntu-ie 2015-03-20
<slashbel> i swear it's getting dimmer outside
<mokmeister> slashbel: defo did, only now getting brighter again. Not sure if it's because of the eclipse or the fog though... ;)
#ubuntu-ie 2015-03-21
<andrewswilmer> i m using backbox
<andrewswilmer> i want to install gnome desktop on backbox
<andrewswilmer> its not working
<andrewswilmer> anybody help?
#ubuntu-ie 2016-03-24
<LibreSponge> It happens, http://www.irishtimes.com/news/crime-and-law/courts/district-court/pensioner-assaulted-neighbour-in-row-over-horse-manure-1.2584825?
#ubuntu-ie 2016-03-25
<LibreSponge> Is it a bank holiday there too ? THINK SO . https://www.flickr.com/search/?text=ireland%20bank%20holiday
<tdr112> LibreSponge: its not a public holiday
<tdr112> lots of people will be off but some of us are working :(
#ubuntu-ie 2016-03-26
<LibreSponge> tdr112, Nothing lost in terms of wonga, then :)
#ubuntu-ie 2016-03-27
<LibreSponge> Should be a decent game at crokepark today :-)
#ubuntu-ie 2017-03-24
<czajkowski> #opensource.com
